# Focus st3 ( rig shoot 2)



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Had another rolling shot done. Really like this one. Thinking of having the front done again to match.

The car was clean but not spotless due to weather and having to travel to the location.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great photos. Great shot for the 1st pic.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

This car just gets better and better, lovely jubbly.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers. Just wish I could get my front sprayed up.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovey ST, how come your respraying the front bumper? Looks ok to me.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Lookin very nice


----------

